# First tegu, fiesty red sub adult, still really skiddish around me, ANY IDEAS?



## alexwoods4200 (Sep 14, 2011)

i recently bought my first tegu at a reptile show. its a red and he has beautiful colors. first day i brought him home he was a little wild as i expected he would be. im just wondering how long it will take for a sub adult to calm down at least enough for me to get him out without him hissing a storm. and response is appreciated =]


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

It's tough to say, could take a couple weeks, could take a couple years. Really depends on if he was handled much before you got him and how much time you are willing to put into him.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 14, 2011)

^ i agree. Couldve been wild imported or parents weren't handled much... Best results come from the hardest work....


----------



## alexwoods4200 (Sep 14, 2011)

If he is wild caught anything extra I can do to help the taming process along?


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Taming process is the same whether WC or CB, just generally easier with CB. Who did you get it from? Did you ask if it was CB or WC?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 14, 2011)

It could be a few days to never. Just go through the same process as you would a hatchling. Take things slow, hang out around the enclosure, don't glass tap. You could also try hanging out with him in the bathroom or another tegu-proofed room. I would read a book or browse the internet while my tegus explored the room. Eventually they'll come over and check you out, then realize you're not a threat.


----------



## alexwoods4200 (Sep 15, 2011)

I got him from a reptile show and the guy said he was CB but I honestly can be 100% sure if he really was or nnot


----------



## james.w (Sep 15, 2011)

That is true. Can you post some pics of him and your Sav ?


----------



## alexwoods4200 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yah I will im using my phone and at work so ill put them up a little later


----------



## alexwoods4200 (Sep 15, 2011)

here there are
i got duke march 12 and he was 5 weeks old
im not 100% on cliffords age


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats a lot of red on your red!


----------



## alexwoods4200 (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah that is actually how he caught my eye....i was set on getting a black and white but i saw him and just had to get him


----------



## james.w (Sep 15, 2011)

They both look good, how do you have them setup? What is the total length on your Sav? If you look for my Sav thread, there are 3 of us that have Savs around the same size and age. I think yours might be right around the same as well.


----------



## alexwoods4200 (Sep 15, 2011)

duke is about 12 inches maybe 13 inches he is in a 2 1/2 by 2 1/2 and cliff is in a 6x3x3 cage i made last week that a finished after i got home from getting him. any good ideas on where to get aspen bedding....im using this stuff i think its called ecoearth or something it comes in bricks and you soak it and so far im not pleased...i wana use aspen but the pet store rapes you on big quantities of that stuff.


----------



## james.w (Sep 15, 2011)

Aspen is no good for neither the Sav nor Tegu. For the tegu I would use EcoEarth, Cypress Mulch, or topsoil/sand mix, whichever one of the three you can get a hold of will work. For the Sav, I would highly recommend a topsoil/sand mix, at least 6" deep, but the deeper the better. They need to be able to burrow in a substrate that holds moisture in order to stay hydrated. What are the temps you are providing for them, the Sav cage seems awfully small to provide a proper temp gradient.

Don't take offense, just trying to help.


----------



## alexwoods4200 (Sep 15, 2011)

yah the cage is a bit small im in the process of making the new cage just with making the last cage and buying cliff im kinda broke....im making another 6x3x3 in the next week or so and where can i get that mulch at


----------



## james.w (Sep 15, 2011)

Depending on where you live you may not be able to find it. Home Depot, Lowes, or plant/landscaping stores might carry it. Hemlock mulch is a substitute for cypress if it is not available.

I use a topsoil/sand mix because I cannot find decent priced cypress mulch where I live.


----------



## alexwoods4200 (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks im going to shop around and see about getting it today


----------

